# Reactor without a sump?



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

So the more I read, the more it seems I should be proactive with the phosphates in my tank....and that the best way (other than not introducing them in the first place!) is to run a GFO reactor. Everything I've read about reactors though makes it seems like they are meant to go in a sump. So...if i don't have a sump...is there any way to run a reactor? Or should I just put the GFO in a bag in my HOB filter and call it a day?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can stick a maxijet in something like a hang-on back sump to supply TLF phosban eactors (or BRS or whatever reactor). Most of them are made to be run either in-sump or hang off the side of a tank. FWIW, I run two TLF reactors off the side of my sump (outside of the sump).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

have a look here how I run reactor on 25G. it even worked as surface skimmer. I installed overflow to hide pump, heater, etc. despite tank was not drilled

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48685

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

